# Does molasses make bigger buds ?



## cartmen872 (Aug 30, 2009)

so ive been reading around and some people are claiming that molasses can make bigger buds ? is this true ? and does anyone know how how much and how often ?


----------



## SeattleSmoke247 (Aug 30, 2009)

cartmen872 said:


> so ive been reading around and some people are claiming that molasses can make bigger buds ? is this true ? and does anyone know how how much and how often ?


edit:A low dose of molasses can be used once you start using normal ferts. Start slow with it (1/2 tablespoon) and work your way up to 1 table spoon in flowering (I use it every watering). Yes it is known to make buds bigger but who knows how much bigger, can't actually judge how it's going to effect your plant. Point is it gives your plant things it needs. Make sure to get blackstrap molasses (pure molasses), To step it up a notch use it with a carb synthesizer, Here is an article found all over the web, probally posted on RIU a few times (at least).



> Sweet Goodness - Magical Molasses
> 
> There are a number of different nutrient and fertilizer companies selling a variety of additives billed as carbohydrate booster products for plants. Usually retailing for tens of dollars per gallon if not tens of dollars per liter, these products usually claim to work as a carbohydrate source for plants. A variety of benefits are supposed to be unlocked by the use of these products, including the relief of plant stresses and increases in the rate of nutrient uptake. On the surface it sounds real good, and while these kinds of products almost always base their claims in enough science to sound good, reality doesn&#8217;t always live up to the hype.
> 
> ...


----------



## cartmen872 (Aug 30, 2009)

SeattleSmoke247 said:


> A low dose of molasses can be used once you start using normal ferts. Start slow with it (1/2 tablespoon) and work your way up to 1 table spoon in flowering. Yes it is known to make buds "20 percent larger" but who knows how much bigger, can't actually judge how it's going to effect your plant. Point is it gives your plant things it needs. To step it up a notch use it with a carb synthesizer,


well they have been being fed general hydroponics flora series nutes and are a little ways into flowering what is a carb synthesizer ? and thanks for the respond 
*
*


----------



## SeattleSmoke247 (Aug 30, 2009)

cartmen872 said:


> well they have been being fed general hydroponics flora series nutes and are a little ways into flowering what is a carb synthesizer ? and thanks for the respond


'Sweet' is a pure carb synthesizer good for bud. It increase the amount of available carbon your plant can uptake. More carbon = More resin/final bud weight. Just incase you're growing in hydro, I wouldn't use molasses if you are.


----------



## cartmen872 (Aug 30, 2009)

SeattleSmoke247 said:


> 'Sweet' is a pure carb synthesizer good for bud. It increase the amount of available carbon your plant can uptake. More carbon = More resin/final bud weight. Just incase you're growing in hydro, I wouldn't use molasses if you are.


where could i buy a carb synthesizer ? besides online if possible ? and no not hydro just feeding nutes trough soil and i could give it all this stuff at once every day ? except for flush ? and also have u heard ne thing about super thrive ? thanks for the help


----------



## WWEntity (Aug 30, 2009)

I USE 2Tbsp per gallon of water each watering, and 1Tbsp per gallon per feeding. feeding regimen is half recommendation of AN's Connoisseur A/B, fish emulsion, AN's Overdrive. entering week 4 outdoors and the swelling and amount of sugar being thrown is just incredible on the plants recieving it. i highly recommend blackstrap as that's what ive used but im sure any will be fine. i used to use karo at one point. not bad results either. dark karo.


----------



## SeattleSmoke247 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Only *use Superthrive in vegatative stage, a small drop every 1.5-2 gallons is just fine.


----------



## SativaFan (Sep 3, 2009)

could i use mollasses with shultz bloom plus... i got a large sativa bagseed 3rd or 4th week flower. the composition of the fertilizer is 10-54-10 and my plant has been loving it, there are over 100 bud sites so far. ive been reading that mollases helps increase the size of buds but is mollases compatable with my current 10-54-10???


----------



## WatchMeGrow (Sep 11, 2009)

Where'd you find that soil...might need some.


----------



## algeezy509 (Sep 11, 2009)

WatchMeGrow said:


> Where'd you find that soil...might need some.


 sorry but im a newb so will mollasses mess up my hydro set up? good thread really long but it kept me interested.


----------



## Corwin (Sep 13, 2009)

algeezy509 said:


> sorry but im a newb so will mollasses mess up my hydro set up? good thread really long but it kept me interested.


I bet there are as many different answers as there are people for this question. But IMO, no it is fine. I am adding it to my soup in the 4th week of flower still. I use Canna boost and I am pretty sure I am paying $100/l for molasses and kelp. I am sure they think otherwise but I am getting results I am happy with.

I use kelp, molasses, cal-mag and super thrive in every batch. Just my opinion.


----------

